# Geodesic Dome Shelters



## mangome (Jul 31, 2010)

The geodesic dome frame structure for a tent or shelter is the strongest frame per weight.
So that means a solid geodesic dome based tent will give you a shelter that will take more wind, more snow load and be lighter to carry than any other kind of Yurt, Army Temper tent (very heavy), wall tent or commercial tent...

check out:Turtle Tuff Survival Shelters | Far More Than Just a Tent!


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds like a vendor ad.

I prefer hammock and tarp, in almost all situations I've ever camped out in. In very rare instances where I couldn't find posts, a bivy is my preferred shell. Less to pack, less to lose, less to break.

Tread lightly my friends.


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

Smithy said:


> Sounds like a vendor ad


It is a vendor ad.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Both the OP and the business are located in Utah.


----------

